

The Doom of Multiple Storage Engines - Maro
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2010/05/08/the-doom-of-multiple-storage-engines/

======
Maro
Couple of months ago one of my DBs was migrated to another box where the skip-
innodb flag was left turned on in my.cnf by the admin. Unfortunately, Mysql
only generates warnings when you use non-transactional MyISAM tables in
transactions, and those warnings are only visible from the console, so the
problem went unnoticed for months.

Conclusion: if your data is important enough and you're forced to use Mysql
because you're at a Mysql shop, write test-cases to test the sanity of the
Mysql environment.

